# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Новые релизы для 1С: Предприятие 8.3

## Tanjusha

Добрый день.
Подскажите пожалуйста, наверное было объявление, а я пропустила, что закрывается тема с новыми релизами для 1С Предприятие 8.3. Возможно есть другая тема, открытая? Где можно посмотреть? И где брать теперь релизы?
Спасибо.

После ответа, прошу модератора удалить тему.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день.
> Подскажите пожалуйста, наверное было объявление, а я пропустила, что закрывается тема с новыми релизами для 1С Предприятие 8.3. Возможно есть другая тема, открытая? Где можно посмотреть? И где брать теперь релизы?
> Спасибо.
> 
> После ответа, прошу модератора удалить тему.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....681#post749681

----------

1233A (18.10.2022)

----------


## Tanjusha

Так это же закрытая тема! Разве больше релизов не будет?

----------


## HPDX2300

> Так это же закрытая тема! Разве больше релизов не будет?


модератор, её открывает перед тем, как написать в ней новое сообщение, потом сразу закрывает. Так удобнее - никто не спамит в теме, тема не засоряется мусорными и бессмысленными постами типа "не могу скачать, дайте новые ссылки".

----------

1233A (18.10.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> модератор, её открывает перед тем, как написать в ней новое сообщение, потом сразу закрывает. Так удобнее - никто не спамит в теме, тема не засоряется мусорными и бессмысленными постами типа "не могу скачать, дайте новые ссылки".


Ну да, ну да! И, всякое отсутствие конкурентности + отсутствие ВОВРЕМЯ выложить свой материал, не имеющийся у модератора...
Палка, она о двух концах!

----------


## Acserg

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста, правилами для Обновления 1С УТ 11.5 до КА 2.5 (модуль переезда с УТ на КА).

----------


## Online_Z

> Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста, правилами для Обновления 1С УТ 11.5 до КА 2.5 (модуль переезда с УТ на КА).


Там же не правила, а отдельный дистрибутив для перехода с УТ на КА,
или есть еще вариант и с переносом?

----------

Acserg (23.09.2022)

----------


## Acserg

delete

----------


## HPDX2300

> Так это же закрытая тема! Разве больше релизов не будет?


ССЫЛКИ тут

----------


## HPDX2300

> ...прошу модератора удалить тему.


Вы как создатель темы имеете право её закрыть.
Над первым постом этой темы справа есть 4-е меню "Опции темы", "Управление", "Поиск по теме", "Отображение".
Выберите "Управление" и в нём команду "Закрыть тему".
(я не модератор, просто делюсь опытом)

----------

